# Stolen yeti



## Capt Morgan (Aug 9, 2013)

My 75 qt. yeti was stolen out of my boat. It has a identifying mark on it. If you hear of a 75 for sale please let me know. I'm a guide in corpus and want to get the thieves who are harassing us. 

Thx,

Captain Morgan guide service


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I've heard Yeti Coolers don't last a single night, in Rockport.


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

There's a few on Craigslist houston


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> I've heard Yeti Coolers don't last a single night, in Rockport.


Thucking fieves!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

guess you fellas are going to learn to "lock" them down with some bicycle cable or something.................


----------



## Capt Morgan (Aug 9, 2013)

Actually they were locked down with titanium cables..........

If they want it they will get it.........


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

Craigslist,pawn shops,bunch been stolen around here latelylall most makes ya wanna inbed a tracking chip in em


----------



## rattelsnake (Aug 20, 2013)

let me catch someone takeing somebodies elses things from thier p.w.c.or truck.when you get back ill have them chianed to your rig.that way you can teach them how to treat other peoples stuff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was with a group (Nocreek was there) camping and had lights set up and some people pulled up and got out. I walked around the other side of our camp and one of the transients was looking around in the bed of my truck. I said "What are you looking for? That's my truck man! He said he was looking to see if I had a cast net so I could ask if you would net some bait for us...I told him to get the hell out of there because we had the place to outselves..." They left.
The nerve of some people is beyond me. I should have tazed his *** and rolled him in the water.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I bought a branding iron with an assortment of 3/4" letters and numbers and put my name and phone number on it in 2 places cost me less than $50 dollars to do my 3 Yeti's and a number fo other things.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

H2 said:


> I bought a branding iron with an assortment of 3/4" letters and numbers and put my name and phone number on it in 2 places cost me less than $50 dollars to do my 3 Yeti's and a number fo other things.


Hit us with a link to it if you have it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

*Branding a yeti*

I used a standard solder iron to brand my yetis for identification. Buy one at any auto parts or hardware store for 6-15 bucks.


----------



## Capt Morgan (Aug 9, 2013)

Where did you get the branding iron? I like that idea.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Capt Morgan said:


> Where did you get the branding iron? I like that idea.


Bought mine on ebay but this is the same as what I bought gently used, worked great!

http://www.brandinbuddies.com/lettersnumbers.html

Met a guy that did same to his but he branded his,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

"If your name is not ------ and number is not - - - - - - - - - - your a thief "


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I always write "This cooler was stolen from Colby /////////// with my phone number. It may not keep someone who wants for themselves but might keep them from resale?


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Most pawn shops will not take anything with someone else's name permanately wrote on it. If you have to put a number on something use your driver's license number any LEO can pull that infor. up. Personally if I had a $500 cooler I would brand my name, TDL, and cell number on it. If I lived in Rock Port might even add STOLEN FROM in front of my name.


----------



## HD (Jul 15, 2011)

To think I almost shot someone over my Igloo!!!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Kosta said:


> I used a standard solder iron to brand my yetis for identification. Buy one at any auto parts or hardware store for 6-15 bucks.


I also used my soldering iron. I printed my name and Tx DL number using a sharpie in block letters on the back of my yeti cooler. Then used my soldering iron to " brand" the letters and numbers in. It only took a few minutes.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm honestly not trying be a smart alec but if a new Yeti cost somewhere between $400 and $600, wouldn't the minimal gains you get on buying ice for a cheaper cooler be offset by the fact you don't have to replace it every time it's stolen?


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I have small branding Irons with my unique brand which are my initials on the top back and sides of my Brute Cooler. I have seen a couple of 45 quart Yeti's for sale in the Victoria Craigslist, one last week and one yesterday. They both said like new for $175.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

fmlyfisher said:


> I'm honestly not trying be a smart alec but if a new Yeti cost somewhere between $400 and $600, wouldn't the minimal gains you get on buying ice for a cheaper cooler be offset by the fact you don't have to replace it every time it's stolen?


Ding Ding Ding! When's the last time you went on a 5 day offshore trip and actually used the capabilities of a Yeti. Also, I've never had a bear attack my cooler and needed to use the Yeti superpowers.

As Romney says, "that's the height of silliness"...


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

fmlyfisher: Your argument makes sense when you look at it that way. However, one of the main reasons people buy Yetties is because they can hold ice longer. Running your boat at high speed, on a hot day, for long periods of time can take its toll on a poorly insulated ice chest. 

People should not have to worry about thieves stealing our things. At some point somebody is going to be shot for stealing one, but I know that even that will not stop thieves. They have their own delusional, self preservation, entitlement, view of life. It would take a lot to change that.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fmlyfisher said:


> I'm honestly not trying be a smart alec but if a new Yeti cost somewhere between $400 and $600, wouldn't the minimal gains you get on buying ice for a cheaper cooler be offset by the fact you don't have to replace it every time it's stolen?





FoghornLeghorn said:


> Ding Ding Ding! When's the last time you went on a 5 day offshore trip and actually used the capabilities of a Yeti. Also, I've never had a bear attack my cooler and needed to use the Yeti superpowers.
> 
> As Romney says, "that's the height of silliness"...


My yeti made 10 lbs of ice a night this past weekend in Venice

Â©


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

fmlyfisher said:


> I'm honestly not trying be a smart alec but if a new Yeti cost somewhere between $400 and $600, wouldn't the minimal gains you get on buying ice for a cheaper cooler be offset by the fact you don't have to replace it every time it's stolen?


Not a dumb question at all. I replaced my front igloo seat cooler with a tan 75qt yeti(tan matched my boat better than white). I freaking hate that thing with a PASSION!!! 1) It does not hold ice any better than the igloo, 2) is freaking heavy as chit with anything in it, 3) I always have to have 3 sets of eyes watching it anywhere I go. At tournaments or when I stop to filet fish, I have to bust my arse to get it out of the boat and put it into my truck. Absolutely HATE it!!!!


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

wellconnected said:


> Not a dumb question at all. I replaced my front igloo seat cooler with a tan 75qt yeti(tan matched my boat better than white). I freaking hate that thing with a PASSION!!! 1) It does not hold ice any better than the igloo, 2) is freaking heavy as chit with anything in it, 3) I always have to have 3 sets of eyes watching it anywhere I go. At tournaments or when I stop to filet fish, I have to bust my arse to get it out of the boat and put it into my truck. Absolutely HATE it!!!!


So you are saying it doesnt make ice for you?? lol Man I will stick with my coleman or igloos.. It does suck that people are stealing all these yetis though. Its hard to want to have anything nice because of the thought of people stealing what we have all worked hard for. Hopefully the Capt out of Corpus finds his.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I always thought they were kinda silly, but after a few road trips and out of town dove hunt, I can really see the use of a 35-50 size for cold drinks and/or to store game.

I'm still not willing to pay full price, but once the Chicomm knock offs start showing up, I might pick up a 35 to try out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I love yeti threads along with croaker, just keep 5, kids these days and my boat runs on damp sand. 
I am getting a high end cooler (probably going Pelican) so it will double as a casting platform on the bow of my boat. It just seems to make more sense than having a custom platform fabricated for about the same price. It will be held down with stainless turnbuckles and If I leave it out in the open I may as well leave all my rods and tackle out on the boat to get stolen too. 
We shouldn't have to buy disposeable gear just because theives keep jacking stuff. We need to post up and put some lead in some of these sorry bastages.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Would have a Yeti if the thievery wasn't so rampant. Remember talking to a fella a couple years ago at Academy and we were both eyeing the Yeti Tundra. 

In the midst of the conversation he says:

"I've been told a Yeti is the last cooler you will ever own"

To which I replied: 

"That's what I hear, but I can just about guarantee it will be the first cooler you've ever had stolen!" 

We both sort of laughed and everytime I see threads like this it reminds me of that day. I'd be spider-monkey ticked off if I ever had one of those stolen so for that reason alone, I will just stick with my trusty, cheap Igloos and probably gonna add a Coleman to the mix. Don't care if those get stolen.. 

Hopefully we will reach a point where the douche bags aren't stealing these anymore.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love yeti threads along with croaker, just keep 5, kids these days and my boat runs on damp sand.
> I am getting a high end cooler (probably going Pelican) so it will double as a casting platform on the bow of my boat. It just seems to make more sense than having a custom platform fabricated for about the same price. It will be held down with stainless turnbuckles and If I leave it out in the open I may as well leave all my rods and tackle out on the boat to get stolen too.
> We shouldn't have to buy disposeable gear just because theives keep jacking stuff. We need to post up and put some lead in some of these sorry bastages.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I 2nd the pelican cooler. I have one and its pretty nice for what it cost.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Problem solved.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Hopefully we will reach a point where the douche bags aren't stealing these anymore.


Give it a few years for the Yeti craze to pass, then they'll be half price and not desirable for thieves.

They'll go back to stealing Power Poles, stainless props and electronics again...


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Love these threads. Poor guy gets a nice piece of equipment stolen and it ends up being a "your a dumb [email protected]@" for buying one thread. I guess if they start stealing outboards we should all use paddles.

Cant we just blame the thief?


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

capfab said:


> Love these threads. Poor guy gets a nice piece of equipment stolen and it ends up being a "your a dumb [email protected]@" for buying one thread. I guess if they start stealing outboards we should all use paddles.
> 
> Cant we just blame the thief?


Maybe you shouldn't use such a fancy paddle!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I use mine but I am sure I drive a lot farther than most of you--it works great for the trip down and back--but is locked in the back of my Avalanche --I tried in the boat the last two trips-it takes everything two men can do putting in the boat--they have a place--but-I do not like it for every day use--My son in law has a Grizzle roadee he loves --


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Give it a few years for the Yeti craze to pass, then they'll be half price and not desirable for thieves.
> 
> They'll go back to stealing Power Poles, stainless props and electronics again...


That's exactly what I am hoping for - the thefts to stop. :hairout:

Oh yeah, and for the thieves that do get caught I hope it's not by the cops.

No, no, no not the cops... I want the theif caught by some hay-bail-throwin, ticked off, corn-fed, 6 foot 5, 300 lb ******* who just found out his girlfriend has been cheating on him while his football team lost and his favorite NASCAR driver wrecked taking him out of the chase. That's who needs to find the theives...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

here I was thinking that the branding iron idea was great...for catching the thieves, branding "I stole a cooler" across their *** and forehead...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

tspitzer said:


> I use mine but I am sure I drive a lot farther than most of you--it works great for the trip down and back--but is locked in the back of my Avalanche --I tried in the boat the last two trips-it takes everything two men can do putting in the boat--they have a place--but-I do not like it for every day use--My son in law has a Grizzle roadee he loves --


Is that a new ghetto brand? Grizzle my nizzle..,

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

Capt Morgan they cut the cables. **** i just won a 75 qt and want to put in my boat but i dont want the thing stolen. I was going to ask if the cable locks Yeti sold were worth it. I am hoping it will slow down most of the thieves. I will brand mine also i guess.



Capt Morgan said:


> Actually they were locked down with titanium cables..........
> 
> If they want it they will get it.........


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Better get chain...the cables barely slow them down


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Next yeti you buy for your boat, cut the bottom completely off the cooler and strap it down onto your deck and silicone the edges. Will still hold ice/fish/beer, and when it gets stolen, your's will be the one that had no bottom!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

If you leave anything worth more than about five bucks laying around in Corpus it will get stolen.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

capfab said:


> Love these threads. Poor guy gets a nice piece of equipment stolen and it ends up being a "your a dumb [email protected]@" for buying one thread. I guess if they start stealing outboards we should all use paddles.
> 
> Cant we just blame the thief?


Whoa!!! Pump your brakes chief!!
By no means was I calling the guy a dumbass and I agree it sucks that we can't have nice stuff due to the scum of the earth "needin" it more than me. Really all I was pointing out is I don't think it's worth the hassle or expense if these jerks are gonna steal every one that's not chained to a rabid pit bull.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

the grizzle is a good one smack looks better the pelican--did not like the locks on those--Sams has a new igloo-that looks really good--maybe they will not rip it off it is not a Yeti--Maybe they should have named the Yuppie for what they cost-


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

What did people do before the Yetis came out???


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm being 100% serious when I ask this;
What would be the legal ramifications of say, dropping a decent size rattlesnake(sans rattles) in a Yeti and leavin it in my boat in an Academy parking lot. Then sitting back and watching the show, sittin on an igloo drinkin cold beer!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

fmlyfisher said:


> I'm being 100% serious when I ask this;
> What would be the legal ramifications of say, dropping a decent size rattlesnake(sans rattles) in a Yeti and leavin it in my boat in an Academy parking lot. Then sitting back and watching the show, sittin on an igloo drinkin cold beer!!


Officer, that ain't my yeti & I ain't never seen that rattle snake before.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

djwag94 said:


> Officer, that ain't my yeti & I ain't never seen that rattle snake before.


No sir look it don't even have my brand!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

paymerick said:


> Maybe you shouldn't use such a fancy paddle!


Fair enough.....


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Gonna bank fish with a foam cooler.That will show em'!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

fmlyfisher said:


> I'm being 100% serious when I ask this;
> What would be the legal ramifications of say, dropping a decent size rattlesnake(sans rattles) in a Yeti and leavin it in my boat in an Academy parking lot. Then sitting back and watching the show, sittin on an igloo drinkin cold beer!!


now theres a good idea!! :cheers:


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

x2 on the rattlers--there is a transmission shop that has them-rumor is he lets them out at night--never been broke into yet


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

so you have been rattler hunting and that is where you keep them to protect the public.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Get robbed buying the thing at the store, get robbed putting it on your boat....am I missing something? Sorry to everyone who gets one stolen but I think most thieves do what they do because it's what they do best, why tempt them? You and I live by a different code and every time we forget about these inverted 1 percenters we whine and complain. But apparently there is a significant percent of us that like cheap used (insert hot stolen item here)'s....because you know the thief isn't building an earth friendly super insulated Yeti house 'cause he's green at heart...well, not that kind of green anyhow...


.


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

I run an impound lot . We impounded a truck with 10 stolen Yetties in it . 7 of them were branded or had stickers on them . All of the marked Yetties were returned to their owners . When the scumbags got bailed out THEY GOT TO KEEP THE the three unmarked Yetties


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

nbell said:


> I run an impound lot . We impounded a truck with 10 stolen Yetties in it . 7 of them were branded or had stickers on them . All of the marked Yetties were returned to their owners . When the scumbags got bailed out THEY GOT TO KEEP THE the three unmarked Yetties


 good deal, was this your idea?


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

nbell --it is a shame it works that way---what is next give the drug dealers back their drugs !! some things are just not right--


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

You guys should rig up some of those exploding dye packs in a yeti cooler so when they go to steal it when they open it up it explodes dye all over them. That would be a great hidden camera show, kinda like " big car"


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Exploding dye packs with a naga peppers, or hell muriatic acid would be better


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Get one of them big ones, drive to rockport, then climb inside with a nice .44 and settle in for the wait.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

x nagel67--surprise--


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

YETI stands for "Yours Eventually Take' In"


----------



## Capt Morgan (Aug 9, 2013)

nbell said:


> I run an impound lot . We impounded a truck with 10 stolen Yetties in it . 7 of them were branded or had stickers on them . All of the marked Yetties were returned to their owners . When the scumbags got bailed out THEY GOT TO KEEP THE the three unmarked Yetties


When was that...?


----------



## Abej1984 (Jun 10, 2013)

*yeti for sale on craigs in cc..*

http://www.yeticoolers.com/categori...ww.yeticoolers.com/categories/Tundra-Series/I see a yeti for sale on the Craig's for the 17th. I'm not sure if its is it but also try trash for treasure corpus Christi on Facebook its like a classified for corpus I'm sure there is some yetis on there as well.. Here is the 75 at yeti up for sale on craigslist in corpus a few days ago. I look at them all the time but now I doubting getting a yeti since these guys are out of control. Sad hard to here this is happening over an over too people.

The cooler in the ad is actually a 85 at yeti... But I did some research because it makes no sense to jump up from 75 at to 85 qt in manufacturing a ice chest.. http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/spo/4074702691.html

So when I went to research the yeti website it shows their ice chest jump from 75 qt to 105 qt ice chests... So there is no such thing as a size in between being 75 at so that could be your chest still up for sale only him advertising it a few sizes up to throw our post on Craig's captain....
http://www.yeticoolers.com/categories/Tundra-Series/
Check the website captain


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*yeti theif*

cant stand a theif work hard to have nice things to have them taken from you by a low life sob.


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

Capt Morgan said:


> When was that...?


 Around May of this year


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

It's a shame there is a scum sucker born every second. I think we should all buy Yeti's, park at boat ramps with tail gate down Yeti in the back. Hide out and wait for the yennies to show. We need to maybe use some of the middle east tactics, if you steal we cut your hands off, if you try it again using your teeth we cut your head off.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

cpthook said:


> if you try it again using your teeth we cut your head off.


Man, they'd really want that dang Yeti...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

corpus shorty said:


> makes ya wanna inbed a tracking chip in em


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Capt Morgan (Aug 9, 2013)

http://sites.thecityofcorpuschristi.com/captain-morgan-guide-service/index.html


----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

Was going to suggest not buying an expensive yeti and stick with Igloo. Eliminate the desire to steal and resell. But this denies some one the pleasure of working hard and buying something nice to enjoy! Too bad there will always be those who steal. Keep buying and enjoying your **** Yeti's! Just try to protect them!! Corpus police should conduct a sting on those guys!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Just get the 420 and keep it full. No lock required. Only way to move it is a winch or a forklift.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep an eye out in the Rockport area for "personas" trying to sell Yeti's from the Mansfield area cheap. I know some one that was offered one but is scared of the repercussion of the "personas" finding out he turned them in.


----------

